# Can anyone tell me the breed?



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

This is the "Alien Queen"... Adopted from the Wild Bird Fund in NYC... Trying to figure out the breed, but can't find anything close... Coloring is like a Nun, but reversed. No muffs on the feet. Fully grown, about 280 grams (she's the same size as one of my 4 week olds...)


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

need a full body pic


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

looks like a NY flying baldhead.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

Looks like a flying baldhead cap


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Take a picture of the whole bird it's hard to tell too close up.


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

Best shot I could get...


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes get a shot of the whole body. As wolverine said could be a flying cap which is a unique New York breed.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

yes it is a flying baldie cap. looks like its a black. and I would guess a hen


----------

